# Facetime: connexion impossible



## Ugooo (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un MBP 2011 15" et je n'arrive pas à me connecter a facetime!
Je reçois ce message à chaque tentative de connection : Connexion impossible, veuillez vérifier votre connection réseau et réessayer.

J'ai tenter de créer un nouveau compte, d'activer l'association de ma livebox... rien n'y fait.
Apparament ce probleme est récurrent, y compris sur les iphones, mais je n'ai trouvé aucune solution, c'est pas super normal de la part d'Apple..

Auriez vous une idée?

Merci


----------



## Ugooo (17 Juin 2011)

Pour ceux qui ont eu ce probleme, j'ai ENFIN trouvé la solution:

dans les préférences réseaux, selectionner le réseau wifi puis cliquer sur Avancé en bas à droite.

Puis changer le DNS en 8.8.8.8

Voila, le tour est joué!

Par contre avant le signal qui s'affichait plein (le logo du wifi pleinement noir) est rempli qu'a 80%.
Je ne voit pas vraiment le rapport, en meme temps je ne sais pas vraiment ce qu'est le DNS.

Je n'arrive pas à savoir si du coup ma connexion est plus lente ou si c'est le fruit de mon imagination. 

En tout cas, facetime est activé


----------



## Giulietta26 (17 Juin 2011)

Aucun réglage à faire pour le Facetime en principe, est ce une spécificité Orange?


----------



## Ugooo (17 Juin 2011)

Ça change quoi de changer le DNS? ma ligne est elle moins sécurisée?  Je ne crois pas que ce soit une spécificité orange, il y a beaucoup de postes a propos de ce problème sur internet ( et même sur Apple.com) et c'est seulement apres 1 mois de recherche que je trouve la solution!


----------



## supergrec (17 Juin 2011)

Je crois que d'origine les numéro sont en +33 et facetime veut pas appeler ce genre de numéro.

Essaye avec le O6.

Chez moi en tous cas, ça a marcher.


----------



## Ugooo (17 Juin 2011)

Comme je l'ai dit j'ai trouvé une solution (aucun rapport avec le numero, c'est le compte en lui meme qui ne se valide pas).

Par contre j'aimerai savoir exactement ce que ça fait de changer le DNS.


----------



## tom_bidibule (18 Juin 2011)

Le DNS est le serveur qui traduit l'adresse que tu tapes dans ton navigateur en adresse IP. C'est grace à ce système que tu peux taper www.apple.com au lieu de 95.100.13.15 qui est plus difficile à mémoriser.

L'adresse de ton serveur, 8.8.8.8 est celle du serveur DNS de Google, qui est réputé plus rapide que ceux de nos chers fournisseurs d&#8217;accès. Cela permet des gains de vitesse pour accéder aux sites recherchés mais n'a pas d'influence sur la sécurité, tout au plus tu donnes un peu plus d'info à Google concernant tes habitudes de surf...


----------



## Ugooo (18 Juin 2011)

tom_bidibule a dit:


> Le DNS est le serveur qui traduit l'adresse que tu tapes dans ton navigateur en adresse IP. C'est grace à ce système que tu peux taper www.apple.com au lieu de 95.100.13.15 qui est plus difficile à mémoriser.
> 
> L'adresse de ton serveur, 8.8.8.8 est celle du serveur DNS de Google, qui est réputé plus rapide que ceux de nos chers fournisseurs daccès. Cela permet des gains de vitesse pour accéder aux sites recherchés mais n'a pas d'influence sur la sécurité, tout au plus tu donnes un peu plus d'info à Google concernant tes habitudes de surf...



Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse!

J'avais l'impression que mon internet était plus lent, comme quoi desfois un simple apriori nous fait voir des conneries


----------



## Ugooo (19 Juin 2011)

Par contre une idée de pourquoi depuis que j'ai changé le DNS, l'icone WIFI airport est rempli qu'a moitié??

C'est bizarre..


----------



## supergrec (19 Juin 2011)

Si tu veut connaitre le meilleur DNS pour ta connexion : 

NameBench

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/189262/astuce-les-serveurs-dns-les-plus-rapides-avec-namebench


----------



## Ugooo (19 Juin 2011)

Ok Merci je vais tester ça, mais le DNS n'a rien a voir avec la reception du signal wifi non?

Pourquoi le signal aurait changé??


----------



## supergrec (19 Juin 2011)

Ah oui ça c'est sur le signal n'a rien a voir.

Le dns permet de convertir une adresse www en adresse ip te permettant de te connecté au serveur ( site internet )

La perte de signal peut être engendré par plusieurs facteur.

- un canal surchargé
- perturbation par des appareil émettant des ondes electro magnétique ( micro onde; électroménager...)


Essaye de débranché ta box ( 10 seconde ) et de la rebranché.


----------



## Ugooo (19 Juin 2011)

Ok, c'est bien ce que je pensais.

Ca reste bizarre parce que je suis sure que c'est quand j'ai changé le DNS que le signal a chuté (il etait d'ailleurs anormalement a fond avant, je suis assez loin de ma box)


----------



## supergrec (19 Juin 2011)

J'ai récemment changer de dns pour tester : google ou open dns

Avec certain dns je constater une navigation lente voir très lente mais pas de perte de signal.

Bizarre


----------



## Ugooo (19 Juin 2011)

je viens de passer le bench et il m'annonce Wanadoo GPE2 FR is the best.

Ca existe meme plus wanadoo, c'est devenu orange :s

je le met quand meme?

Pour revenir a facetime, pourquoi le dns de ma livebox le bloquait? si je reviens sur un dns orange, ça va pas le faire si?

Quand jetais sous windows, jutilisais le dns securisé de comodo (pare feu), c'est mieux d'utiliser un dns securisé non?


----------

